# Buck of the Year..Vote Here!!



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Attn OGF hunters....
Please take the time to visit the "Buck of the Year" thread in our "Bucks and Does" forum and view the pics of some awesome bucks taken by your fellow OGF members.
Place all votes in this thread...NO PICTURES OR ENTRIES IN THIS THREAD.
VOTES ONLY!
Voting closes Jan.5th
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Oxmos gets my vote. Nice buck!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Well since I can't vote for myself....lol My vote is for *lv2fish*. One reason is I like "in the field" pics.


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, I was forced to edit my post...jigg'nfool...Buildabuck...whatever! The woman gets my vote! LOL
Her deer's rack is the most interesting to me.

Juls


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

*WallyDog* gets my vote due to the fact he took a very nice mature animal on public hunting ground which IMO is more challenging.

Congrats to everybody on a great season!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

*newfish* fish that buck has some good mass


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

jiggin'fool gets my vote.. changed to buildabuck


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Not to be a party pooper, but didn't jiggin'fool say his girlfriend shot that deer? According to the rules wouldn't that deer would be ineligible? In his thread he stated his girlfriend tagged it?
I do not want to take away from anyone so I am hope I am wrong..........

Rules 3/9
3. Any Buck entered must have been killed by a registered OGF member, not a friend, family member or acquaintance.

9. Do not post in this thread unless it is to post a picture and enter your deer..


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

True true....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry guys and gals..... but Jiggin Fools Girlfriend's deer is not eligible under the rules.
Please feel free to edit your votes if you choose.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

newfish gets my vote


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Jiggin'fool's girlfriend is a registered member, her name on here is "buildabuck" as Jiggin stated in the first thread discussing the "OGF buck of the year"

She gets my vote, I think it is only her second deer as well.


----------



## wvsportsmanjunior (Aug 27, 2006)

i vote for wallydog...all the way, that thing is a bruiser!!

STILL A STEELER NATION


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok guys...I stand corrected.
Sorry for the confusion.
You can vote for the deer that Jigging Fool's girlfriend killed,however you must vote for her screenname on here...."Buildabuck"


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

rossdeerhunter gits my vote all thoose buck are nice though


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

my vote is for newfish. vary nice buck


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

ohiobuck100 gets my vote what a bow kill opening day in ohio


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i didn't see it in the other thread but i remember this one buck that was killed this year that had 3 brow tines. i did a search and found it. 

" the unicorn buck" by fish4food gets my vote.. if i knew how to post someone elses photo i would enter his in that thread. that is one unique animal. truly a "once in a life time deer" hey fish for food congrads.. every time i see a big buck contest your deer always comes to mind. good job.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks ezbite, but my dad is the one who actually harvested that buck, and unfortunately he is not a member on this site. That buck was truly unique, and I hope to post some trail-cam pictures of him, friends of ours got from when he was in velvet.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fish4Food said:


> Thanks ezbite, but my dad is the one who actually harvested that buck, and unfortunately he is not a member on this site. That buck was truly unique, and I hope to post some trail-cam pictures of him, friends of ours got from when he was in velvet.


ooop, sorry i just re-read your first post about it.. too bad about him not being a member. still a great deer..please relay that to him. guess i'll need to vote for some one else..

ok found my deer. *wallydog* gets the vote. not only a very nice rack and a big bodied deer. it was taken on public land. thats what i hunt and believe me its no small feat killing a deer like that on public land.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

newfish gets my vote. great mass


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

oxmos gets my vote.very nice deer.


----------



## dkslayer33 (Apr 8, 2006)

Wallydog gets my vote. His appears to be the highest scoring deer in there.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

ohiobuck very nice deer along with all the others


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm gonna vote for Flypilot, as I like his views on hunting and the in the field pic is excellent!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

my vote goes to buildabuck... for one I was there for that hunt.... and two she would kill me if I didn't vote for her! and its an awsome deer off of public land! and it was her second deer!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

My vote is for "WallyDog". That's one heck of a buck and taken on public land to boot!

I would also like to say congrats to all that entered. They are all great bucks and truly trophies.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

BOBK get it for me


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

bobk...great buck and story behind it.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Since I cant vote for myself Im gonna go with Ohiobuck, Looks to be pretty even on both sides, and an ohio big buck...Was hard to chose...There are alot of very nice deer on here....Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ill vote for Ohiobuck thats a beauty !!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

So many great buck pictures it is difficult to choose only one, but...............
for mass, symetry and spread, my vote is for rossdeerhunter.

Again I extend congratulations to everyone.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Hard to make only one vote! Congrats to everyone, some AWESOME Ohio bucks!! :!  Gotta give my vote to *Newfish* awesome brows dude, good job!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

NEWFISH with that unicorn buck is very sweet , descent body size as well


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow...talk about a close one!
This was decided by one vote!...and the winner is....Newfish!
Thanks to all of those who entered ,and thanks guys for making our first buck contest a success!
We are looking forward to next year already.


Newfish....please send me a PM with your name and address so we can ship your prizes!

In the event that Newfish does not contact us within 30 days the prizes will go to second place..... Wallydog


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought I would open this back up so we can congratulate the winner!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats newfish. Have you got that scored yet? Congrats to everyone. A lot of great examples of Ohio's deer.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats, NEWFISH
Awesome Buck ! All the Bucks Posted Are Very Good Ohio Bucks, Great Job To All. Thanks To all that Voted and To OGF.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Congrats to newfish and to all that had bucks on here they are all nice!


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey everyone thank you very much,and congratulations to everyone there were some awesome deer on here I was very suprised to be the lucky winner.I havent had it scored yet but the taxidermist called me today to come pick it up(coincidence)i plan on getting it scored soon..Once again thanx alot and congrats to everyone on a very successful year.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats Newfish - that is one heck of a buck! And congrats to all you guys for a great season!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats Newfish. Ohio is one heck of a place to live. Big deer, big fish.
Bob


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

congats newfish.nice looking buck :!


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Congrats Newfish on one heckuva buck and to everyone else that scored this year.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Way to go Judd ! Now that you have mastered hunting those big bucks down we need to get you back out on the boat so you can practice on netting those big eyes !  Lil E' will never let you live that one down !  Congrats again cuz !


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Congrats on a really nice buck.You beat out some quality deer to win,sure beats my buck even if it would of had both sides of it's rack.I think everyone who entered was a winner.Congrats to all.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

congrats newfishs really nice buck. And congrats to all the contestents on there good year of hunting. All of these are really nice bucks


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Matt,thats funny,i think next time we go you'll have to get me a bigger net or a smaller fish one of the two should work fine .But thanx for the congrats anyway.


----------

